

Ask HN: Any alternatives to CrazyEgg - amr

Any recommendations for a good alternative to CrazyEgg? I am looking for a more responsive support, live data updates (few minutes intervals are acceptable, too) and solid documentation. I appreciate any input.
======
iurisilvio
You have some options. Some time ago I tested ClickTale, MouseFlow,
Inspectlet. Now I'm using Inspectlet.

~~~
amr
Thank you. Inspectlet looks promising. I will give them a try.

